# Fuente para Puntero Laser



## gleibrecht (Jun 8, 2009)

Estoy haciendo un contador con un puntero laser y una LDR, y tengo el mismo problema que he leído en algunos foros pero no encuentro como lo resuelven. Al puntero (de los chinos) lo alimento con una fuente regulada de 12 volt /1A y  con un 7805 para llevarlo a 5 V. y le he dejado la resistencia de 62 ohm que trae originalmente ( Alimentado con 3 pilas de 1,5 V), pero brillan unos minutos y luego quedan como un simple led. Debería agregarle una resistencia adicional? Perdon mi ignorancia.
Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## tecnogirl (Jun 9, 2009)

El diodo laser requiere una fuente de corriente muy estable. El uso de los reguladores integrados de voltaje no garantiza que se provea una corriente estable. Antes de seguir dañando diodos laser mira el documento en este link  www.geocities.com/CapeCanaveral/Lab/3931/laserdps.htm. Es el documento mas completo que conozco sobre fuentes para diodos laser. Saludos

Link alternativos:
laserdps.htm
Se menciona aquí también con los keywords: "Laser diode power supply 1".


----------



## j3ge (Jul 15, 2010)

Estamos en el mismo problema , yo lo necesito porque quiero hacer una alarma.Con el laser una barrera .
Un saludo.


----------



## Barry Lyndon (Ago 3, 2010)

Fuentes para sistemas Laser en: http://www.k3pgp.org/laserbias.htm y http://www.sonelec-musique.com/electronique_realisations_alim_laser_001.html


----------



## alekse (Oct 30, 2010)

hola mi fuente de mi laser no funciona como podria solucionar esto o que debo hacer ,si puedo hacer una fuente para mi laser y como; esperando su ayuda y su tiempo 
gracias
atte
http://img839.imageshack.us/img839/1605/img6135v.jpg

http://img59.imageshack.us/img59/149/img6125o.jpg


----------



## pepechip (Oct 30, 2010)

Hola
Utiliza un LM317 a modo de limitador de corriente. En el datasheet tienes el esquema.

La resistencia que lleva tienes que calcularla para 20mA.


----------



## alekse (Oct 30, 2010)

hola amigo muchas gracias por tu apoyo
pero la fuente de mi laser es de 1250vd como esta en la imagen
en los link hay puedes verlo mas detallado

gracias pro tu tiempo
y esperando un ayuda
atte


----------



## algp (Oct 30, 2010)

Tal vez esta pagina te pueda ayudar:
http://www.repairfaq.org/sam/laserhsc.htm

http://www.repairfaq.org/sam/laserhps.htm

En esa pagina hay mucha informacion sobre lasers en general, y tambien sobre He Ne.

Personalmente nunca he diseñado algo asi.


----------



## pepechip (Oct 30, 2010)

En un tubo laser que utilizaba para equipos de medicina, la fuente consistia en un simple transformador que entregaba 1000v, mas varios multiplicadores de tension (diodos y condensadores) mas varias resistencias puestas en serie.


----------



## alekse (Oct 30, 2010)

muchas gracias por su tiempo
y les agradesco 
quiero saber si  el arco de chispa de los TV del flyblack puedo utilizarlo
el arco sera  DC o AC
esperando su ayuda 
muchas gracias por todo voy a investigar  de los link que me mandastes gracias por todo
atte


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 30, 2010)

Alekse , ya tenés otro tema abierto con lo mismo !

Leete : Normas de Participación

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-alto-voltaje-dc-variable-3576/

Saludos !


----------



## pepechip (Oct 31, 2010)

Lo priemero es buscar el datasheet del laser que tienes y buscar las caractteristicas de la fuente de alimentacion que necesita. 
No todos los laser funcionan con la misma tension.


----------



## alekse (Oct 31, 2010)

quiero hacerle una fuente  y que debo de utilizar o algun esquema
o puedo utilizar un flayblack
gracias por su tiempo


----------



## guigo (Ene 25, 2012)

pues mi aporte seria hacer un escursor de voltaje con un transistor 2n2222. 

la unica condicion seria que la fuente o entrada de base sea menor a la fuente de colector

si para Ic = 25 mA, ha que calcular la resistencia de emisor. en la base no hay resistencia. colocar Vce en saturacion 0.2V se tiene que:

3.3V-0.7-25mARe = Re = 3.3-0.7/25 = 2.6/25 = 104K

teniendo que Ve = 2.6V y Vce = 0.2 entonces suponiendo 12 voltios en fuente de colector tenemos que 

12-Vc-0.2-2.6 se tiene que Vc = 12-2.8 = 9.2.

este resultado indica que podes colocar elementos de voltajes muy pequeños en serie de modo que no sobre pase ese voltaje por ejemplo si un diodo sealimenta con 2V podes colocar 4 o hasta 5 leds de modo que los voltajes se dividan y solo halla consumo de corriente estable. como esos laser son muy presisos aconcejo un trimmer.

suponga un puntero de 250mA, una fuente de base de 5V y una fuente de colector de 12V


----------

